# Assistance choosing my first 'proper' Vape Pod system



## Verybanana (20/3/20)

I am wanting to buy one of two vapes; the Smok Nord 2 or the Smok RPM40 Prism. But I am unsure which is better, or whether there is a better option someone with more knowledge would be able to lead me to. Also of the options, which coil ohm and wattage would be best suited. I know that this is all personal preference and I will have to experiment. But I am looking for a solid foundation on which to start. Here is what I use my vape for and need out of it;

- I don't want one of those chunky monkey vape boxes, it's a side hobby and not a lifestyle for me (yet) So something smaller, sleeker and neat-looking. Hence I liked the Smok Nord and RPM40
- I like plumes of vape, but I don't necessarily want Hiroshima escaping through my lips. I use a 50/50 blend of 3mg & 0mg liquid (I like the EZDUZIT on Ice 85vg/15pg. om nom nom)
- I vape a lot. I am addicted to the habit of smoking more than the nicotine itself, so I am sucking on a vape as though calamity is neigh. 
- Price. My price range is anywhere from R15 - R700. Also, I'd like to have a device where the replacement coils aren't going to have me selling my gold teeth. 

Thanks a load and please excuse the corny-joke laden write up. I appreciate any help

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (20/3/20)

hi man, welcome !

I use those chunky monkey vape boxes, mech's nogal so wont be much help as to your questions, but very shortly you'll get a whole bunch of replies

one suggestion I could make is, perhaps pop into a vape shop and let them show you some options

regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (20/3/20)

Verybanana said:


> I am wanting to buy one of two vapes; the Smok Nord 2 or the Smok RPM40 Prism. But I am unsure which is better, or whether there is a better option someone with more knowledge would be able to lead me to. Also of the options, which coil ohm and wattage would be best suited. I know that this is all personal preference and I will have to experiment. But I am looking for a solid foundation on which to start. Here is what I use my vape for and need out of it;
> 
> - I don't want one of those chunky monkey vape boxes, it's a side hobby and not a lifestyle for me (yet) So something smaller, sleeker and neat-looking. Hence I liked the Smok Nord and RPM40
> - I like plumes of vape, but I don't necessarily want Hiroshima escaping through my lips. I use a 50/50 blend of 3mg & 0mg liquid (I like the EZDUZIT on Ice 85vg/15pg. om nom nom)
> ...


Smok RPM, very underrated in my opinion, i prefer it to the Vinci and it gives you much more control over wattage. I have had no issues with leaking pods and you get the option of using the Nord Pod with Nord coils or RPM pod with RPM coils (better than the nord coils in my opinion). My review of the RPM40 https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-rpm-40-pod-mod-kit.t63586/ another good option is the vaporesso Target PM80 https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-target-pm80-a-sub-ohm-pod-mod.t65730/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Wimmas (20/3/20)

Smok Novo 2

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/3/20)

I would say the Aegis boost for a first timer, this thing is rugged AF and still looks pretty and surprisingly good flavour out of these mesh coils, running the 0,6 ohm and if you want to build there is a pod for it too which is pretty damn good... i hear, dont have the need to build on this pod mod thingy, the coils are great, want to get some mtl coils to test those out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (20/3/20)

@Room Fogger
@StompieZA 
And other pod guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (20/3/20)

@Andre 
@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/3/20)

Stick with the RPM and Nord for now, they are excellent devices and coils are still readily available at the moment, there are a bunch of devices for which coils and pods have run out of stock pretty much everywhere.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (20/3/20)

Verybanana said:


> I am wanting to buy one of two vapes; the Smok Nord 2 or the Smok RPM40 Prism. But I am unsure which is better, or whether there is a better option someone with more knowledge would be able to lead me to. Also of the options, which coil ohm and wattage would be best suited. I know that this is all personal preference and I will have to experiment. But I am looking for a solid foundation on which to start. Here is what I use my vape for and need out of it;
> 
> - I don't want one of those chunky monkey vape boxes, it's a side hobby and not a lifestyle for me (yet) So something smaller, sleeker and neat-looking. Hence I liked the Smok Nord and RPM40
> - I like plumes of vape, but I don't necessarily want Hiroshima escaping through my lips. I use a 50/50 blend of 3mg & 0mg liquid (I like the EZDUZIT on Ice 85vg/15pg. om nom nom)
> ...



Welcome to the forum @Verybanana 
I am not familiar with the latest pod devices but will offer the following extra advice

Try get two devices if you can. It will help a lot. You can keep one charged while you use the other one. When one goes flat, you can put it on charge and carry on with the freshly charged one. Also, if there is a malfunction or something breaks, you have a backup.

Regarding commercial coils, the problem is that they often get discontinued or are not carried by vendors after a while. So if you really like a device you might need to stock up on coils while you can. 

Enjoy it and let us know what you decided on and how it goes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (20/3/20)

CashKat88 said:


> I would say the Aegis boost for a first timer, this thing is rugged AF and still looks pretty and surprisingly good flavour out of these mesh coils, running the 0,6 ohm and if you want to build there is a pod for it too which is pretty damn good... i hear, dont have the need to build on this pod mod thingy, the coils are great, want to get some mtl coils to test those out


The only issue being for a so called IP67 device that only applies to the outside of the device not the pods bay. i post my reviews on a lot of forums and reddit and a lot of people have complained about leak bucket pods with juice getting inside the device and it dying in fact the one i reviewed seemed ok during testing but once it was left for more than a few hours with juice in the pod not being used it confirmed they were right and it wasn't long before it started playing up with e-liquid coming out of the bottom venting holes and then completely dying. They sent a second one saying it must of been a bad pod, but this one was worse which lasted only 2 days as that pod was worst. I am waiting to test properly the RBA pod which i can't do because i have two dead boosts, one more in transit as we speak!


----------



## Timwis (20/3/20)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Verybanana
> I am not familiar with the latest pod devices but will offer the following extra advice
> 
> Try get two devices if you can. It will help a lot. You can keep one charged while you use the other one. When one goes flat, you can put it on charge and carry on with the freshly charged one. Also, if there is a malfunction or something breaks, you have a backup.
> ...


You make a good point about coils, i like the Ultroner Theia which doesn't leak a drop and looks as good as it performs but my worry would be availability of coils and how long they will be manufactured for. But when it comes to Smok, Voopoo, Vaporesso pod devices etc they tend to bring out multiple products sharing the same coil family so do manufacture the coils well after the devices are manufactured + being larger companies their coils are very easy to source!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/20)

Timwis said:


> You make a good point about coils, i like the Ultroner Theia which doesn't leak a drop and looks as good as it performs but my worry would be availability of coils and how long they will be manufactured for. But when it comes to Smok, Voopoo, Vaporesso pod devices etc they tend to bring out multiple products sharing the same coil family so do manufacture the coils well after the devices are manufactured + being larger companies their coils are very easy to source!



Agreed @Timwis 

Better to go for the bigger brands that share coils across multiple devices. I.e. when new devices from the manufacturer are backward compatible with previous coils, then there is a better chance the coil you like will continue to be made.

I prefer rebuilding. It's not hard because I do simple coils or use the fused clapton wire. I can dial the vape to exactly what I like and once I like it - I can continue repeating that forever - no reliance on coils being manufactured. And the coils last a long time - months. I just rewick occasionally.


----------



## Timwis (21/3/20)

Silver said:


> Agreed @Timwis
> 
> Better to go for the bigger brands that share coils across multiple devices. I.e. when new devices from the manufacturer are backward compatible with previous coils, then there is a better chance the coil you like will continue to be made.
> 
> I prefer rebuilding. It's not hard because I do simple coils or use the fused clapton wire. I can dial the vape to exactly what I like and once I like it - I can continue repeating that forever - no reliance on coils being manufactured. And the coils last a long time - months. I just rewick occasionally.


Yes of course rebuilding is much better and when it comes to pod style devices the rebuildable pods that have a wide open deck at the top of the pod (The Jester for example) that work RDTA style are excellent but going from the opening post i really didn't consider @Verybanana was looking for a rebuildable option!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anthony Richardson (21/3/20)

Verybanana said:


> I am wanting to buy one of two vapes; the Smok Nord 2 or the Smok RPM40 Prism. But I am unsure which is better, or whether there is a better option someone with more knowledge would be able to lead me to. Also of the options, which coil ohm and wattage would be best suited. I know that this is all personal preference and I will have to experiment. But I am looking for a solid foundation on which to start. Here is what I use my vape for and need out of it;
> 
> - I don't want one of those chunky monkey vape boxes, it's a side hobby and not a lifestyle for me (yet) So something smaller, sleeker and neat-looking. Hence I liked the Smok Nord and RPM40
> - I like plumes of vape, but I don't necessarily want Hiroshima escaping through my lips. I use a 50/50 blend of 3mg & 0mg liquid (I like the EZDUZIT on Ice 85vg/15pg. om nom nom)
> ...




Hi, usually when a customer comes into the shop with the same dilemma as you we recommend the Smok RPM 80 pro. It's an external 18650 pod/mod. With a max Wattage output of 80W, small yet packs a pretty decent punch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DocB (17/8/20)

FWIW, (and it is a late reply) I bought 2 SMOK NORD 2 devices in May - have not looked back. Really impressed with them. I do prefer the DC coils though - the RPM coil and pod is too free-flowing for me. I am using Liqua Turkish Tobacco @ 12mg. I was a 25-a-day Camel plain smoker before and even though the ban stops tomorrow, I will stay on the vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (17/8/20)

Every single SMOK product I've owned has given up on me, including my RPM40 last month that went faulty. I will never buy another SMOK product ever again. 

The Baby Beast and V8 Sub ohm coils come from factory as duds, the mods give up for no apparent reason and the pods leak like crazy. An inferior brand that will never have my support again. 

On the other hand; both my VooPoo Drag V1s ae still working and still hit like a train. I recently purchased a DRAG X for myself and was so impressed I bought my wife a DRAG S. She too likes her pod devices as she vapes high nicotine on low wattage. I popped a R1 (1ohm coil) into her DRAG S pod and she's happily vaping her 12mg e-liquid. 

Spend the extra, get a Drag S/X or similar and it'll last you forever.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KarlDP (17/8/20)

I have to agree fully with @ace_d_house_cat . I'm using the Drag X and Argus. Super impressed with zero leaking. And i feel the Voopoo coils are the best i've used so far.. And they last.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

